# Harpeth River Ride in June: Franklin, TN



## tuck

Has anyone ridden this? Have first hand info?

Harpeth River Ride – June 2nd 2012


----------



## newsman787

Tuck, I'm signed up for the metric. Went last year though troubles at start led to me having to skip. Well organized and backed by Nissan. Last year Lance Armstrong was there to headline the event. This year it's being capped at 1,500 so go ahead and sign up. Should be fun!


----------



## tuck

Just signed up for the 100. This will make fourth century this season.  This time last year, I didn't even own a bike. hehe :crazy:


----------



## newsman787

We'll see you up there, Tuck. As I previously noted, it's a well-run event.


----------



## guru59

.....


----------



## tuck

guru59 said:


> .....


.... to you too. :skep:


----------



## West End Rail NJ

A great route and well supported ride, traditionally one of the hottest days of the year, bring some salt tabs


----------



## tuck

Did century #3 for the season this weekend in Clarksville. Looking forward to Harpeth River next weekend. :thumbsup:

Can anyone suggest a place to stay near the starting point? Or is this event so big I need to plan on taking what I can find?


----------



## West End Rail NJ

There are a bunch nearby that you can ride from, probably the closest is the Embassy Suites, across the highway are the Hampton and A Loft. I wouldn't think it would be a problem to get a room.


----------



## armybikerider

The event is capped at 1500 riders. Not that big that rooms won't be available.


----------



## tuck

Tks Army. 

Do you, or anyone reading, know anything about Pulltight Hill? I've tried finding information on it online, but so far, have come up short. 

I'd like to know some specifics on it so I know what I'm in for and if I should change back to my 12/30, like I had in 3S3M, for climbing.


----------



## Brayne

We've added more rest stops this year.
w/o jinxing, the Weather is looking to be perfect, if anything a little chilly at the start. 
Here is a recent chat about pulltight. 

https://www.facebook.com/harpethriverride/posts/240321169406067

Here are the routes with elevation in the ridewithgps embedded maps... 

Routes : Harpeth River Ride – June 2nd 2012

I have an 11/28 cassette and if you ride regularly, it wont be an issue. From what I understand 3S3M is massive compared to Pulltight. The climb is fully visible and on the century you have a couple of nice climbs at 47 and 49 then Pulltight at 50miles... BUT... We're making Pulltight a King of the Mountain challenge this year which should be fun. You just need to get a transponder(free) at registration. 

Let me know if you have any other questions....


----------



## tuck

Hehe...tks Brayne. That's me...Scott...over on FB. 

Good to know those putting it on actually read the forums and are involved. :thumbsup:

While you're "here", can you suggest a place to stay near the start? 

Looking forward to the ride Saturday!


----------



## Brayne

Hey Scott, Nice! 

Take a look at this quick google map search

I think the places on the other side of I65 from Nissan HQ are perhaps a little cheaper.

I drew a quick loop around Nissan HQ just to give you an idea of how close everything is. This is a 6 mile loop starting and ending at Nissan HQ, so if you judge from the google map, you can see you have a bunch of choices. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Brayne

Here's a cheaper place that's close...

http://www.countryinns.com/franklin-hotel-tn-37067/tncool

See how close it is to the start.

Nissan North America to Country Inn & Suites By Carlson Cool Springs - Google Maps


----------



## curtw

Got a great chuckle out of their "ride jersey for sale" page. The male model is clearly a Vanderbilt student/alum (see if you can spot it).


----------



## Brayne

*Jersey Models*



curtw said:


> Got a great chuckle out of their "ride jersey for sale" page. The male model is clearly a Vanderbilt student/alum (see if you can spot it).


The male model is from Primal jerseys.

And the female is in her late 50's and can out ride many of us. I ride with her and her husband regularly. They are die hard cyclists for over 20 years and some of the nicest, coolest people on the planet.


----------



## tuck

Tks for the list of hotels, Brayne. Snagged a room at the Quality Inn...because I'm a poor Government employee with a very expensive hobbies.


----------



## tuck

T'was a GREAT ride. 

Finished the century with 102.2 in 5:48 ride time. Could have had a better time, but the first 8 miles was kept to an average of 5 mph for the ride thru town. Worth it for the guys they had up front leading out the ride. :thumbsup:

First time doing this event, and am looking forward to next year. :smile5:


----------

